# Origins of Tolkien's Middle Earth for Dummies



## Starbrow (May 8, 2004)

While I was shopping in a bookstore this morning, I came across The Origins of Tolkien's Middle Earth for Dummies . It seemed like it's a strange topic for the For Dummies series. From leafing through it, it seems to have much of the same information as could be found in The Silmarillion . Has anyone read this book and is it any good?


----------



## 33Peregrin (May 10, 2004)

Great Book! I thought it was so funny... so I used some of my Christmas money to buy it.  It makes me laugh. I'm sorry I cannot tell you how good it is, really, because with great determination I made myself save it till the summer to read, and that is almost upon us! I am looking forward to reading it though. From what I have read of it (just little snatches here in there) it seems really good, and helps a lot. It explains a lot of things like from The Silmarillion that are mentioned in LOTR. It's also really good at connecting ideas from LOTR and bringing it all together. Sorry I cannot help more than this! I will read it, and maybe then I can tell you.


----------

